

A Market for Lemons, a Nobel Prize, and Snake Oil SEO - fallentimes
http://www.johnon.com/293/seo-consulting-2.html

======
onreact-com
Sad but true. On the other hand SEO and the SEO industry in particular is
still very young. With time the current Wild West state of it will solidify
like with other industries.

